# Axminster Lathe - advice if I don't have chuck yet...



## Rob_H (12 Oct 2008)

Right, I've finally got around to deciding which lathe I'm going to but as a first lathe. I'm going for the Axminster AWVSL1000. Apart from the chisels etc, what type of chuck would I need for bowl turning? I am a complete beginner, and I'm going to ease myself in, but I thought I might aswell get a chuck at the start. Any recommendations or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## PowerTool (12 Oct 2008)

Hi Rob - I've got the Axminster K10 ; it's a nice chuck,and there are plenty of accessories available.
Others that often get good write-ups include the SuperNova2,and the Patriot from Robert Sorby,although any scroll chuck is worthy of consideration.

Andrew


----------



## Rob_H (12 Oct 2008)

Thanks = I'll order one when I order the lathe - any recommendations for chisels whilst I'm at it? Probably best not to spend loads as a newbie to turning.


----------



## maltrout512 (12 Oct 2008)

Hi Rob, and welcome. I have the super Nova, which is great and there are a lot of extra jaws that you can buy. It's not cheap about £130.00 for base unit and mine came free with pin jaws which I have not used 6 months down the line. Always try to buy the best, it does cost but the end product with outlast you and me.


----------



## PowerTool (12 Oct 2008)

Chisels :-k 

Most of mine are Crown,but any HSS (High Speed Steel) are good ; Record,Robert Sorby,Ashley Isles,Henry Taylor and others.This doesn't mean you can't use carbon steel chisels - they still work,but need sharpening more often.
The ones I probably use most (and would therefore suggest) are :- spindle roughing gouge,spindle gouge,diamond parting tool,bowl gouge.
After that,you can add to them as and when you feel the need,but can't start with much less.

Andrew


----------



## Rob_H (14 Oct 2008)

Thanks - gets expensive this woodturning lark!!! :lol:


----------



## TEP (14 Oct 2008)

Rob_H":3dg271wl said:


> Thanks - gets expensive this woodturning lark!!! :lol:



You said it! What hobby don't though?

Although you can save quite a bit of cash by not buying these, _"fantastic, amazing, you'll never be a turner without this type tool"_ you see on sale at all the wood shows. Just stick with the standard tools until you master them, which also gives you the experience to decide which fancy tool you will use, and which you won't at a later date.

Good luck on the slope!


----------



## johnemtee (14 Oct 2008)

Hi Rob, Coincidence!
I am also looking to buy a new lathe. Let me know how you get on.

I have done very little since leaving school- 45 years ago, so will need some revising -- So if anyone lives near Taunton and is willing to let me watch and chat, I would be very grateful.


----------



## Rob_H (14 Oct 2008)

Aha - found you on here, John. Thought you'd left. Only just reopened the old boxes of oak I sealed up when you helped me empty the old workshop three years ago when we moved. Brought back some memories.


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Oct 2008)

johnemtee":2g6v18su said:


> Hi Rob, Coincidence!
> I am also looking to buy a new lathe. Let me know how you get on.
> 
> I have done very little since leaving school- 45 years ago, so will need some revising -- So if anyone lives near Taunton and is willing to let me watch and chat, I would be very grateful.



Where did you spring from  I have just moved from Exmoor having turned in seclusion for some time. There is a turning club in North Petherton that might be worth checking out.

Pete


----------



## johnemtee (16 Oct 2008)

Thanks Bod.. 
The last meet was the 13th but I shall do my best to go along next month.


----------



## Rob_H (18 Oct 2008)

Just placed an order with the Axminster for the AWVSL1000 - just need to get the chisels and chuck now!!!


----------



## johnemtee (18 Oct 2008)

Me too just ordered, but, just the basic AWVSL model.
at £150 it should do the odds and sods that I need to make. Should be small enough to sit in a corner somewhere.


----------



## Rob_H (21 Oct 2008)

I'm awaiting delivery of the lathe tomorrow - if I don't have a chuck yet, what can I turn? Not exactly an expert, as you can tell!!!


----------



## PowerTool (21 Oct 2008)

Oh,there's lots you can do without a chuck - it's perfectly possible to make bowls with a faceplate,having a chuck just makes it _easier_.
Or anything you can fasten to a faceplate and part off e.g. small vases and pots.And anything you can turn between centres - garden dibbers,tool handles,turned fruit,door wedges...lots of stuff!
And don't forget,you can make jam chucks from scrap timber as another way of holding turnings.

Hope there's some useful ideas in there for you  

Andrew


----------



## Rob_H (23 Oct 2008)

The lathe arrived yesterday, but it weighs 97kg so I'm waiting a friend to come over and help me move it to the WS tomorrow.


----------



## PowerTool (23 Oct 2008)

Rob_H":3n73jt58 said:


> The lathe arrived yesterday, but it weighs 97kg so I'm waiting a friend to come over and help me move it to the WS tomorrow.



Big girls blouse.. :lol: 

I moved mine on my own (with the use of a sack barrow..)
It _was_ damned heavy lifting it onto the workbench,though :shock: 

Good luck with the installation,and hope you enjoy trying it out  

Andrew


----------



## Rob_H (23 Oct 2008)

I know - being a lightweight - ended up working an eighteen hour day yesterday and then trying to move it at 2am from the greenhouse - where it had been left - to the WS. Was just too knackered in the end.


----------



## johnemtee (23 Oct 2008)

Ahh- Bless!
Mine's only 37kg - waiting for a space to put itin the workshop as I am just finishing off making my new kitchen . Up to my oxters in pitch pine and sash cramps in there at the mo.


----------



## Rob_H (23 Oct 2008)

johnemtee":27k7kdz3 said:


> just finishing off making my new kitchen . Up to my oxters in pitch pine and sash cramps in there at the mo.


Expect to see photos soon, John. Hope it's as good as the last kitchen...


----------

